# Air Compressor Hose Splitting??



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Okay I am hoping to get an air compressor this year thats say 15 gallons. Is it possible to splice a hose to run air to more than one prop or would i be better off getting several smaller ones? If you can splice it can someone direct me how to do it or where to find a how to? THANKS


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

In a word, yes! Go to Northern Tool + Equipment, do a search for a triple air hose connector, and for the princely sum of $3.29 you can connect 3 air lines to your compressor at the same time! You'll need to pick up three 1/4 quick connects to go into the splitter and everything should work out fine.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

http://www.monsterguts.com/prop-pneumatics/air-accessories/air-manifold/prod_63.html
or
http://www.monsterguts.com/prop-pneumatics/air-accessories/air-manifold-4-port-/prod_64.html
or
http://www.monsterguts.com/prop-pneumatics/air-accessories/air-manifold-6-port-/prod_65.html


----------



## Death Master (Jul 1, 2007)

I use 1 hose for the main trunk and splice into it as I add new Props, you can cut the main hose, add a tee fitting and compression fittings for air hose add a little exrta hose to reach the prop and a quick disconnect fitting for the end of it , some use barb fittings and hose clamps.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Okay cool Thanks so much for all your help. How is 15gal a good size for say 6-8 props?


----------



## oct31man (Sep 19, 2006)

I run 8 off of a 22 gallon. 15 should be fine. I connect my compressor hose to 1/4" tubing and use a quick connect tee at each prop. Very inexpensive. Like so...








here is the tee.


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

I use the same stuff Oct31 man posted. Cheap and works great!

I ran 9 things off my 15 gallon compressor, inculding a wate spitter, air cannon, hopping drum, and thrashing hangman, and those took up alot of air as they were on/off like 10-20 times. I do have two 8 gallon reserve tanks in each side of the yard tho.

They sell the 3 way manifold at Sears. 

You would be better off getting the 1/4 hose at home depot and making a long trail thruout the yard/haunt and then just cut the hose in half and add a tee where ever the props are.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

That's the same stuff we use in our haunt as well. It's easy to hide and takes up very little room when its storage time. And if we can't find some peice when we break it out the next year, it's nothing to run to home depot and pick up a few extra peices. Love it!!!


----------

